# YOGA



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

Today i went to yoga and it really helps to connect you to your body....it teaches you deep breathing, relaxation and helps to clear the mind.....its well worth a go


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I couldn't agree more. I will have DR going in to it, but dissapates 10 mins in to the practice. 
I've exercised faithfully for 12 years, but just recently began yoga and i think is the best. Balance, strength, flexibility, BREATHING, coordination, so much more.
I'd highly recommend it to anyone, especially us w/ dp/dr

Brian


----------



## skEwb (Mar 5, 2005)

I also practiced Yoga when I wasnt well. It really does help. At first it may not seem like much but if you keep doing it, eventually it helps a lot.

Another good thing I comboed with Yoga was DDR (Dance Dance Revolution) It just gets ya moving and gets that anxiety out if you don't live in the best area or if the weather is crappy outside. Plus you become so good at the game you have a purpose in life  kick some ass in DDR! ha


----------

